
14-year-old hit by 30,000 mph space meteorite - ColinWright
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/space/5511619/14-year-old-hit-by-30000-mph-space-meteorite.html
======
lostlogin
> A red hot, pea-sized piece of rock then hit his hand before bouncing off and
> causing a foot wide crater in the ground.< ... Really?

